

We have learned nothing from the genome --Craig Venter (CEO Celera Genomics) - zitterbewegung
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,709174-3,00.html

======
api
He's being very hyperbolic. But, it would be correct to say that the genome
has not been the boon to understanding that we thought it would be.

I think the fundamental problem is that we don't quite know how to think about
evolving genetic systems yet. We think too much like human engineers, and
these systems are not built like the things that we build. "Quantum-scale
electro-chemical interaction-probability-field network" is a better
description of a cell than "machine," and evolution most certainly does not
design things like we do.

------
GiraffeNecktie
The title of the spiegel article is a total misrepresentation. The complete
quote is "We have learned nothing from the genome other than probabilities."
He actually talks a lot about what has been learned from the genome - the
point is that the genome is all about probabilities and possibilities, it's
not a crystal ball that predicts what's actually going to happen or when.

